# Ferrari 348 owners?



## jcm12 (Dec 6, 2011)

Has anybody on this forum OWNED a Ferrari 348? If so would they be willing to post some info on their experience with the car or be willing to answer some questions via PM. I know there are tons of other Forums where this info is readily available and I am a member of several. I have spoken with dealers, brokers and owners of such cars but many of them are not very helpful for several different reasons. Also I am interested to know of good independent shops who you trust to work on this car. I have learned a lot from certain forums and a few owners but am always willing to obtain more knowledge if/before I buy one.


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

ferrarichat is my go-to site for talking with Ferrari owners. While I'm not a Ferrari owner, I've done a fair bit of research and rented a 360 spider for a 5-day trial.

I've been contemplating purchase of a Ferrari for several years, and dealing with the wife's logical arguments against said purchase. I figured $50k could get me an assortment of models: 308, 328, 348, or 355, as well as some of the front-engine models. Kicking it up to $60k would get to the low end of 360 cars. I could swing that. The issue is *maintenance*, which is the ubiquitous question about Ferrari. Since I wanted air bags for safety, I ruled out the pre-1995 models; so I can't say I know much about the maintenance on the 348 except that it's somewhat similar to 355 - though 355 I think is the only model that requires dropping the engine to replace timing belts during the major service. The major service is recommended for 30k increments by Ferrari, and at 15k by mechanics. There's a whole list of "might-as-wells" that they recommend regular replacement on. I think there are actually owner manuals and maintenance histories online in places.

But even if you talk to an owner, every car is different. The guy who drives his car like it's a museum piece will have a completely different experience than the guy who drives it like he stole it. One guy's lemon is another guy's peach. You could get a car with everything wrong, or everything right. You could get a car stored in salt water or a car stored in a temperature-controlled garage.

I think most 348 owners might be gung-ho about the 348, especially now - as they approach "classic" status. I try to convince my wife that older Ferraris might go up in value. She counters with the cost of ownership while waiting for it to go up... and usage of the car depreciates it... even standing still, things dry out and fail...

For the time being, I got a compromise car - a red 1999 Z3 M-Roadster. It cost us about the same as the 15k maintenance on a 355, and I get compliments on it all the time.

I have my eye on the F430 now, since they're dropping below $100k. Lower maintenance than prior models, more power than prior models, etc. ... just need to convince the wife.

Best of luck in your search!


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

348 and Mondiale are my least favorites, I think I'm not alone. 

328 is gorgeous. We almost rented the 308 in Maui, but rented a Miata Special Edition instead. We passed the rental 308 on the road up the mountain, it was smoking and the driver was standing there looking at it.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

+1 on Ferrarichat


The 348 is similar to the 355 where it requires engine-out services for belts and other misc things. Its generally as reliable than the 355, which is already considered "unreliable" compared to say the 360 or the front engine V12 cars.


Personally, unless that's THE car you spent your childhood dreaming about, I'd spend the extra $10-15k and get the 360; its better in every way and much cheaper to maintain.


----------



## jcm12 (Dec 6, 2011)

I am a member on F Chat, F Life and F talk. I have never posted on any Ferrari Forum. I am also a member of a handful of other exotic forums but for the most part I just use them for research. The car I wanted growing up was a Countach but that's out of the question. A 348 is not my dream car it is just the latest toy car I have been studying. As with all exotics maintenance is what quite often keeps these cars from being owned by a lot of people. I was told by a Lamborghini Jalpa owner there is no such thing as a cheap exotic. The Jalpa purchase prices now are in the 40-60K range. In the past few years I have studied many cars. Here is a list of some of them: Gallardo,Jalpa,Vantage V8, Maserati Gran Turismo, 308, 328, 348, 355 and 360. I know that each car is different and there are tons of variables. I would never touch any of these cars that were not well documented and had a PPI performed by an outside source. It is hard to find a dealer or seller to let you view receipts if you are not ready to pull the triger. I can understand. I have a 2012 Z4 35i that will do for now. I did not intend to start a general Ferrari/exotic thread but no harm if it turns into one. If I purchase such a car timing of what car becomes available plus its location and it's current market value will have a lot to do with it.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

My best piece of advice after lurking/reading/posting on Ferrari forums; avoid any Ferrari's that require engine-out services unless you have a lot of extra coin to drop.

That's not just because of the specific engine-out service either, those cars (308-355) are never going to be as reliable as the newer 360/430/550/575 etc..

Heck, there's a thread on Fchat right now about the price of parts for a 348. $3500 for a set of brand new fog lights, or $700 for one with broken glass and unknown working condition... That alone should be adequate insight into owning a late 80's or early 90's Ferrari :rofl:


----------



## jcm12 (Dec 6, 2011)

I have noticed many posts and threads contradict one another. That is why I'm wanting to talk to owners.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Then you'd best start posting on the Ferrari forums 

I think there's an F360 owner in OT, captain audio perhaps?


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

FWIW, I clearly remember when the 360 came out, Ferrrari stated there was an emphasis on building a more reliable, "easier" car to own.

Why not just get an old Lotus Esprit? Hehe...


----------



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

Justin T said:


> FWIW, I clearly remember when the 360 came out, Ferrrari stated there was an emphasis on building a more reliable, "easier" car to own.
> 
> Why not just get an *old Lotus Esprit*? Hehe...


Now *that* is a scary car to be a passenger in while driving fast - one of my friends' father had a limited edition one and we took it out while the parents were on vacation - my friend wasn't exactly un-aware of how to drive fast cars, having had a Ford Cosworth, and M5 and his current car was a Porsche 928S4 - but this thing was *SCARY* fast.... and we actually recovered one with the family towing business where there was a section missing from the a-pillar about a foot long when it crashed, so we were well aware of how they could actually come apart in the event of an accident.... I'd stick the the Ferrari... :eeps:

The family business had recovered a lot of exotics over the years... the Esprit was in the worst state of all of them... cockpit intact, but a *MESS*...


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

From an outsider's POV, the 348 is the least desirable 2-seat Ferrari ever made - uglier than than the models that came before and after, not quick by modern standards, and lacking the high rpm scream the later models are known for. Even the V-6 Dino has the positive of being a much more attractive car. I'd rather have a comparably priced 911, or save up for a 355 or 360.


----------



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

cwsqbm said:


> From an outsider's POV, the 348 is the least desirable 2-seat Ferrari ever made - uglier than than the models that came before and after, not quick by modern standards, and lacking the high rpm scream the later models are known for. Even the V-6 Dino has the positive of being a much more attractive car. I'd rather have a comparably priced 911, or save up for a 355 or 360.


I never realized what the 0-60 was on the 348 - it's not that impressive...

http://www.zeroto60times.com/Ferrari-0-60-mph-Times.html



> Ferrari 348 0 to 60 mph and Quarter Mile Times
> 
> 1990 Ferrari 348 TB 0-60 mph 5.9 Quarter mile 14.1
> 
> ...


when compared to the 335i I had prior to my 5'er:

http://www.zeroto60times.com/BMW-Bimmer-0-60-mph-Times.html



> 2007 BMW 335i 0-60 mph 4.8 Quarter mile 13.4


----------



## jcm12 (Dec 6, 2011)

We all have our own preferences but I like the looks of the 348. The 911s just don't stir a passion in me like the Italian cars do. But im sure on average the Porsche would be more sensible. The Esprits that were mentioned look pretty cool. There was one in and out of an Indy shop I know of but it was a "problem child". You never know.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

jcm12 said:


> We all have our own preferences but I like the looks of the 348.


Buy what you like. I know my tastes in many things are counter to the majority. Just realize that its the majority's view on things that determines whether something holds it value.

Its not just a Porsche would be sensible, but a Porsche that costs the same as a 348 would be more fun to drive than a 348. Its like old muscle cars - people fall in love with the IDEA of the car, not the car itself. Ferraris aren't all magical. Not saying I don't want the right Ferrari someday, as I got to spend some time in the right seat of a 360 Challenge Stradale at Road America with the car going all out.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

OP, is your heart set on a 348, or is a 355 an option? 


Also, I believe those old Esprits had transmissions made of glass and porcelain...


----------



## Mr.750 (Jul 15, 2012)

Buy a kit car. :rofl:


----------



## jcm12 (Dec 6, 2011)

Ryan... said:


> OP, is your heart set on a 348, or is a 355 an option?
> 
> Also, I believe those old Esprits had transmissions made of glass and porcelain...


No my heart is not set on anything so I guess a 355 would be an option. Also the Esprit is not an option. Just thought they look pretty cool.


----------



## jcm12 (Dec 6, 2011)

Mr.750 said:


> Buy a kit car. :rofl:


I hope this is a joke.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

I would definitely look more towards the 355, more quirks were worked out, parts were more developed, less cases of catastrophic engine failures, etc...


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

Agreed and please know I mentioned the Esprit as a joke. We were discussing the fact that the pre 360 Ferraris were expensive to own...thus the Esprit comment.

I would definitely get a 911 over a 348...


----------



## jcm12 (Dec 6, 2011)

Justin T said:


> Agreed and please know I mentioned the Esprit as a joke. We were discussing the fact that the pre 360 Ferraris were expensive to own...thus the Esprit comment.
> 
> I would definitely get a 911 over a 348...


No problem. I have never driven a 911 but it looks like I need to.


----------



## jcm12 (Dec 6, 2011)

I drove a 2002 911 Carrera today. I thought it was crap. I guess any 911 I test drive needs to be a lot newer and probably a Turbo.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

jcm12 said:


> I drove a 2002 911 Carrera today. I thought it was crap. I guess any 911 I test drive needs to be a lot newer and probably a Turbo.


Its a quick reminder that a car, any car, made in 2002 is coming up on 12 years old. Technology has changed a lot since then. When new, that 911 Carrera only had the same power (and a lot less torque) as your Z4. If its a high-mileage version, power might down and the suspension is probably worn out too.

Now realize that the Ferrari 348 made LESS power than a 2002 911 Carrera, and that the Porsche was considered to be a better handling car too.


----------



## jcm12 (Dec 6, 2011)

If I ever bought a 348 it would not be for performance, it would be for looks (Yes I know most people dont like the 348) and the sound. It would also be because it's a Ferrari. I know to most people that makes no sense but it is a passion I have to own a Ferrari or Lamborghini. I know it's not fair to judge all 911's by a 12 year old Carrera but I sure was expecting more from this car than what I experienced. I did tell myself if/when I ever test a 911 again it would have to be a Turbo with a third pedal.


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

My main problem with the 348 is: no airbags.

But dang, this one in TX is sweeeeet. And only asking $39,900...


----------



## jcm12 (Dec 6, 2011)

If the sellers description is truthful/accurate this would be a great deal. This is the color combo a Ferrari should be IMO.


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

But for the same price you can get a 355... like this one in NC.


----------



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

mark_m5 said:


> But for the same price you can get a 355... like this one in NC.


If you're happy to have one with almost twice the miles... :eeps::eeps:


----------



## jcm12 (Dec 6, 2011)

mark_m5 said:


> But for the same price you can get a 355... like this one in NC.


An F355 priced that low probably needs a lot to get it "right". But then again we aren't talking about Honda Civics.


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

Ryan... said:


> Then you'd best start posting on the Ferrari forums
> 
> I think there's an F360 owner in OT, captain audio perhaps?


I am pretty sure that the Captain does not currently own a Ferrari.


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

I was all set to get a 355 and my wife convinced me to get a Z3 M roadster instead. 

But I've had about a half-dozen *women* compliment me on the little red M since I got the new wheels. :eeps::angel:


----------



## jcm12 (Dec 6, 2011)

Can we see a pic of the car/wheels? Do you ever regret not buying the 355?


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

*My imitation/surrogate Ferrari*

Here's my little Red Barchetta, aka Surrogate Ferrari...










I think every 2 weeks to a month, I wonder what it would have been like to get the 355 instead. I swear - if I find out I have a terminal illness, I'm gonna stop worrying about making sure I have enough to retire on and blow $50K on an F-car.


----------



## jcm12 (Dec 6, 2011)

I do like that black on red. And I hope that terminal illness thing never comes into play. For any of us.:thumbup:


----------



## sno_duc (Sep 3, 2008)

Assuming that this is not going to be a daily driver.
There's another way to get your Italian speed fix.








417 lbs. wet, 195 horsepower, 0->60 in 2.9 second, under 10 seconds in the 1/4 mile, top speed 186 mph.
For 50K you can get the bike, full set of gear (leathers, helmet, boots, gloves) and a couple of 5day classes at Kevin Schwantz's superbike school.


----------



## jcm12 (Dec 6, 2011)

Those are quite the rush I'm sure. Honestly, I have no business on one of those things.:yikes:


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

The whole reason I was looking at a Ferrari is because I had to get rid of my motorcycles...


----------

